# Are you impressed?



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

A month ago I hit the "Big 5-0". All I could think about at the time was that it was better than the alternative. A milestone like that forces you to take stock and evalute where you've been so you can figure out how to make the most of what's left.

Part of this process was that I had again begun to be too critical of my own work and the craft as a whole. It had gotten to the point of nothing really being good enough hence my recent lack of posts.

But last week this photographers site was brought to my attention. I find it interesting, unique and well-executed. It takes alot for me to say, "Wow"! Let me know what you think.

http://www.littlefriendsphoto.com/index2.php#!/3/underwater_dogs/1


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I have seen this site before and " Wow". His water dogs shots are awesome. However I have seen a quite a few photos you have posted and I wish mine were that good.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yep, seen that one also. Very different.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting, 
I had never seen this before and it deff got the creative juices flowing! 
......and as for your art not being good enough...... I know that we can be our worst critics but your pictures are always leaps and bounds above most others that I've seen, so keep posting and rest assured that they are better than just "good enough"!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

"Fifty" ain't as old as it used to be...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I can only dream of one day being in your league of photo. You do beautiful work and I know I admire your shots. As for 50, come on in, the waters great.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to the crowd Rusty. Cool shots. Don't post much these days either but I still take a lot of shots. I started collecting things like old windows and doors. By collecting something it adds a hunt to the game. Maybe old trucks next...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

You guys are always so kind and you have no idea how humbling your compliments are...especially while I've been in this "drought". I keep forgetting I have alot of fine company at 50. NHRA is coming to town. I'll be in Baytown all 3 days...my turn.

Arlon, I haven't seen any scorpion macros from you...nastiest critters ever.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Rusty, I shot one last weekend as a matter of a fact..


----------

